# Yahoo Answers: Cockatiel not walking & lost balance :(?



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Saw this on Yahoo Answers and thought it might be nice of you guys to help out

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...rZbq.kqYDH1G;_ylv=3?qid=20120731091539AAlTpVK



> I have 2 cockatiels 1 male (10yr old) & female who have been together for 9years
> My concerns are for my 9 year old grey cockatiel, I've had her from an egg so i know her inside and out, shes always been full of life, throwing seed around, flying around the house quite happily, teasing my other cockatiel ... etc
> Over the years she has been able to fly from the bedrooms to the living room quite easily ... she has only suffered the odd bang into a wall or door but always come out on top within a couple of days
> However, for the past 2months I've noticed her flying & personality has steadily got worse so I had confined her to the bedroom only, for some rest-time but it hasn't done any good she has gotten worse than before
> ...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could recommend that they come here to ask for advice.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> You could recommend that they come here to ask for advice.


Cowardly Post


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

xNx said:


> I was Gonna but as sad as it sounds i'm on a Best Answer streak:blush:... I was hoping someone with a yahoo account could answer there.


That is not our job. If you feel that the owner coming here is in the bird's best interests, then I would hope you'd put that ahead of your own stats...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I was Gonna but as sad as it sounds i'm on a Best Answer streak*
--------------------------------------

Your concern should be more for the bird, than yourself at this time. As to best answer streak, giving info and answers on things you know nothing about or have found on the internet can cause more harm than good, if you do not know if the info was right in the first place.

Give the person the link to the forum. I have some ideas of what is wrong with the hen, what can be done, etc. The person would have to supply more info, such as the hens egg laying history. And also posting several photos of the hen in her current state are helpful.....such as top, side and abdomen view.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Cowardly Post


Excuse me but that's very rude of you to say. It is not our job to go to other websites to give help. If they have questions, they can come here to ask them. If you are that concerned you can link them to this forum so we can help. As it stands, not enough info was provided for us to help in the first place.


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

Everyone keeps saying that "your concern should be for the best interest of the bird..." yet no one wants to answer the question unless they come here to these forums. If the best interest is for the bird, which should be at the top of everyones priorities here, then why not answer the question on yahoo, and then kindly advise that they come here to the forums for a wealth of other information regarding the health and safety of cockatiels. What does it matter where or how the person gets an answer, as long as they get good advice, which i know there are plenty of qualified people here who could do so. 
I would also love to see this person come to TC forums, but they may not, and i would hate for someone who needs an answer to their question not get good advice. And the rudeness i see form some of the people here, have surprised me. People are definatley not going to come to TC forums if they encounter rudeness from others, just for trying to help another cockatiel lover or owner. As much as i love these forums, and direct others here on a daily basis, TC forums is not, and should not be the _only_ place for cockatiel information.
Im not an "administrator" or "super moderator" but thats just how i feel. I dont want to insult anyone or make anyone feel bad, but i had to say something.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Cowardly Post


Not at all. This is the location where the members of the forum congregate, and if the poster comes here we can help him/her as a group. That's more effective than having an isolated member or two go off to an unfamiliar location, where it will be easy to forget about the conversation before everything has been fully discussed.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> yet no one wants to answer the question unless they come here to these forums


Not true. An answer was posted on that thread two hours ago saying that more information is needed, and this is true. The OP talked to a vet on the phone. The vet couldn't make a diagnosis over the phone, and we're even less qualified to say what's happening without having more information.


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Not true. An answer was posted on that thread two hours ago saying that more information is needed, and this is true. The OP talked to a vet on the phone. The vet couldn't make a diagnosis over the phone, and we're even less qualified to say what's happening without having more information.


Well im glad someone responded to the question, regardless of wether or not more info was needed or whatever the outcome was. The question deserved an appropriate answer regardless of the source, thats all i was saying.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Problem is that wasn't even the poster of the question that posted the question here...it was a member here asking us to go to another site to post an answer. I was simply saying that suggesting this site to that poster might get them more answers then on a yahoo site.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

TC is not the only place for cockatiel info, but it is the only place most of us have committed to helping members. There's a reason for that - when all of us put our best time and effort into one place like this forum, we're able to help people much more efficiently than if we simply jumped in anywhere anyone wanted some tiel info. As others have already mentioned, we need to be able to have a dialogue with this poster if we're going to try to help them. That can't happen on Yahoo. It can be dangerous to give advice without knowing the full situation. Nobody is refusing to help this bird. We simply want to do it in as safe a way as possible. 

If you ever feel that you are witnessing rudeness on the forum, you are welcome to report it to moderation staff. We work very hard to maintain a pleasant atmosphere here, but we can't solve problems if we aren't aware of them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've posted a reply on yahoo basically saying to see a vet and come here too. I'm the fourth person telling them to come here, but there isn't anything else I can do for them on yahoo. I'm not the best person to help them here either, but the people who are better qualified to help are going to need pictures. 

The mods on this forum have to work hard to keep up with what's happening here, and it's not practical for them to take responsibility for the rest of the internet too. Any member who wants to post answers on the yahoo thread are certainly welcome to do so, but please don't blame anyone (mod or not) who doesn't post over there. Everyone is following their own inner guidelines about what they should do, and their decision might not be the same as what you think they should do.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Donivan2009....I am on several forums posting and helping people daily. I DO NOT want to go to more forums, especially when it was suggested to the poster to come here, where there are several very good experienced people that could first ask questions and get more info, AND interact with the poster.

From what the poster described it sounds like the bird had an egg related embolism (not the proper terminology)....which would in essence be a stroke due to egg yolk entering into the bloodstream and to the brain. This can be confirmed by having blood drawn to see albumen, proteins, and lipids in the blood.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I was the one who asked for more information, because they can't be helped without giving more info. Simple as that. I can't tell them what's going on just from hearing that their bird has the typical "sick bird" symptoms. And they can't post pictures on Y! Answers..so I asked them to come here. But it wasn't right of xNx to ask us just so he could get better stats on another website.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think xNx may have realized that, hence they edited their post where they had said that comment


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Not at all. This is the location where the members of the forum congregate, and if the poster comes here we can help him/her as a group. That's more effective than having an isolated member or two go off to an unfamiliar location, where it will be easy to forget about the conversation before everything has been fully discussed.


I was referring to my own post


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

OK, thanks for letting us know that. It sounded different to at least some of the people reading it, but you actually did explain it (sort of) in the "reason for editing" box.


----------

